# Farmina-help please



## Taz Monkey (Feb 25, 2007)

Upon reading many posts on the issues with grain free, and problems with legumes contributing to the amount of protein content, does anyone have any thoughts on farmina? It looks like the vast majority of the protein in all the formulas comes from animal, not plant matter. Would this be a reasonable grain free to feed? They also have a low grain formula I?d be happy to try also. Or suggestions on good quality foods that don?t contain corn, wheat, soy, etc. that would have most of the protein come from meat, not plants.


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

I know a few breeder friends use and love Farmina for all of their goldens. I don't do grain free so I don't have much to suggest besides Fromm. My cat eats their grain free and my dogs have tried the Gold formula. It's now the only food that my chunky cat will eat.


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

My breeder along with 8 other breeders got together, and one by one, went over each and every food, to get the healthiest for their dogs. They decided on the Farmina, and so I have had my boys on it for 3 mos. and they like it... We were originally on Acana, per our breeders suggestions, until they changed up their formula. I think you have a good food there...


----------



## ziggy3339 (Oct 31, 2012)

Oh my gosh, your dogs are beautiful!


----------



## rooroch (Nov 7, 2012)

Same here. Mine were on Acana and now have Farmina Fish and Orange gf. They look good and love it. The 19 year old cat has chicken with ancestral grains and has started to put weight on for the first time in 2years.


----------



## tlvgolden (Oct 23, 2017)

I have fed Farmina Fish/Orange and Lamb/Blueberry Ancient Grain and Grain Free. I found our last dog actually did better on the Ancient Grain than the Grain Free, so I have our new dog on the Ancient Grain now and he's doing really well on it and loves it. Overall I've found it to be a good food, once you can get past the oiliness and smell yourself (I think the dogs see those as selling points  ).


----------



## skomoda (Jun 9, 2016)

I also feed my dog with Farmina but the low grain option. I used to feed her Royal Canin but she wasn't eating much. So her vet recommended N&D and she loved it.


----------

